# internet suddenly not working



## frickinaj (May 12, 2009)

Today I tried to log onto the internet and it wouldn't come up. So i reset my modem, and it still didn't come up. I unplugged and reconnected everything and it still didn't come up. I went into the next room and internet's working fine, so it's not the connection. 

Could my modem have finally died? The thing's about 6 years old. Also, I notice that every 5 or so seconds, an alert bubble pops up and says I don't have a firewall protection and then quickly disappears. 

Has anybody out there seen a similar problem before?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 13, 2009)

Is it not maybe a cable problem?


----------



## frickinaj (May 14, 2009)

It might be. Also, as an update, it has turned back on several times, but it always shuts off after about an hour. does that still seem like it could be a cable problem? I'll try swapping the cables in the different rooms and see if it works


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2009)

if the other computer is working fine on the same router / modem, then it will be either a settings problem in your web browser or a wiring problem to your pc from the router.

Open up command prompt and try and ping the router or a website you know and see if you have a network connection... if you do have connection but the browser wont work then you know its a browser setting issue


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2009)

maybe someone broke in and stole your internet?

does your modem light up the "connected" light and the "error" light is off? does your phone work? did you pay your internet bills? 
try 
	
	



```
tracert -d 74.86.91.2
```

try calling your isp's support


----------



## VulkanBros (May 14, 2009)

Could also be a virus on the computer - I dont like the bubble with the Firewall warning


----------



## frickinaj (May 19, 2009)

update:

when it's not working, there's no connection, I get no ping.

bills paid, no phone line to check, connected light always stays on

also, there are two different modems, and there's no router, as there's an extra cable in my room that was from the old cable tv that was in here.

i don't think it's a virus. as the bubble isn't doing that anymore. it's working right now. but it shuts off after a while and I have to reset the modem twice for it to work again. 

this is strange.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2009)

modem heat problem?


----------



## v12dock (May 19, 2009)

Modem Died?


----------



## frickinaj (May 26, 2009)

How could I check a modem heat problem?

as it doesn't seem like it has completely died, since it still works when I restart it, albeit for 1-3 minutes.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 27, 2009)

Easy put your hand to it and see if it is hot.

sounds like heat, our old modem cooked, and so i had to use a small fan to help blow air through the thing to keep it cool. It might work for you.

We are now seeing the same thing with our cable boxes now, the passive cooling solutions they use apparently don't work.


----------

